# my big foot toe heel drag situation



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

How massive are your feet?


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

SoaD009 said:


> How massive are your feet?


as big as my trenches!! :-O


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Aren't volume-shifted boards wider than normal? Have you check out any of those?


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

sure have, had fat bobs, magnums and fuses too. 'tried' the k2 party platter, never summer drag free, ride super pig xl.. i just prefer to have near NO toe or heel hang over, thats just how i ride. just thought of sharing a soft boot trick to get down a boot size or two. 
What? has no one ever done this? every body a size 9 or 10? everybody ride with a boot mess hangin over there deck? no one can lay out a carve any more?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

What are your bindings angle ?


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

BXNoob said:


> What are your bindings angle ?


0/0 of course


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

plenty of custom shops around that can do pretty much any width, camber, flex pattern


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Not a horrible idea...but can't help but wonder if you started with a smaller hole for your big toe and kept enlarging it or did you just go for the gusto right off the bat?
Also don't your piggies get cold really fast?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Like @garikgarik said, can’t you just get a Donek or something ?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Kijima said:


> 0/0 of course


You never know 🤷‍♂️ Lol


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

you guys are kinda d wads..0/0.. no. i ride 16 front 13 rear 
ya you can get a donek for $$$$
no my piggies dont get cold
guess you missed the whole point.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

I hear ya man. Drag sucks.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

yeah it's a drag


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

just slit cut the toes on another pair of brand new nideckers size 10 snow board boot that now fits a size 11 foot. nice lite short pair of trench diggers... pic added above for the haters! cheers


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That's interesting. I'm not opposed to cutting up my boots. I'm crammed into 11's down from 13's with the addition of minor heel lifts. Maybe I could get my footprint even smaller this way. Now that I'm riding with more aggressive ++ angles, I'm not sure I care anymore. Boot out is less of an issue around 30 degrees. If I was running shallower angles though...


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

Donutz said:


> Aren't volume-shifted boards wider than normal? Have you check out any of those?


yes love the mtn pig , super pig and k2 party platter, nice decks!


----------



## Adam Jones (Dec 16, 2018)

I wear a size 17 ride bigfoot...if I could get down to a 15 it would be a game changer. I'm riding the 170uw skunkape with a 21(2 above 15) front and 18( 1 above 15) back..thats degrees...prob gonna go a tick narrower just rode it for fist time yesterday. Was on a Jones 167w


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

ya the 'ultrawide' skunk is 28.5ww. a NS drag free west bound 28.5ww, ride superpig 157xl 27.7ww. k2 party platter 157 is 27.9 nitro magnum 171 is only 27.4ww.. and most 'wide' decks arent that wide... you'd have to get into a custom built DONEK or something to get a wider deck. but a 17 foot is monster. A certain few on this forum are haters about cutting liners, they'll call you names and put you down and they think your're gonna have to go see a podatrist if you slice open a f-in liner, screw them, if it works and you can get a smaller foot print hell yes!! try it.. you can get a decent boots online for $40 and trim away.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

Adam Jones said:


> I wear a size 17 ride bigfoot...if I could get down to a 15 it would be a game changer. I'm riding the 170uw skunkape with a 21(2 above 15) front and 18( 1 above 15) back..thats degrees...prob gonna go a tick narrower just rode it for fist time yesterday. Was on a Jones 167w


try putting a larger liner into a smaller size boot shell...again some d bags on here will agrue to just get the proper fitting boot and just buy the correct monster DONEK width board $$$$. like we're rich. peeps think i talk all kind of bs 'worthless' help on this forum, ha. try it. it works despite the haters on here..


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

milwaukeeater said:


> try putting a larger liner into a smaller size boot shell...again some d bags on here will agrue to just get the proper fitting boot and just buy the correct monster DONEK width board $$$$. like we're rich. peeps think i talk all kind of bs 'worthless' help on this forum, ha. try it. it works despite the haters on here..


Just to clarify cause it feels like you’re talking about my comment. I only asked if a Donek could be a great option and wondered what were your bindings angle. I wasn’t « hating », it just seemed like an odd solution so I had questions.


----------



## Adam Jones (Dec 16, 2018)

If I could afford one of those Done boards..I could prob juat get a custom boot made


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Adam Jones said:


> If I could afford one of those Done boards..I could prob juat get a custom boot made


A Skunk Ape is like 740$ and a Donek Knapton Twin is like 860$...Not that much of a gap


----------



## Adam Jones (Dec 16, 2018)

BXNoob said:


> A Skunk Ape is like 740$ and a Donek Knapton Twin is like 860$...Not that much of a gap


I just saw the 1500+ custom boards..figured thats the only way to get better than a skunk ape..also got mine for 300 from a demo that was never used


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Adam Jones said:


> I just saw the 1500+ custom boards..figured thats the only way to get better than a skunk ape..also got mine for 300 from a demo that was never used


You get the point


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

i bought all these NEW WIDE SNOWBOARD decks last fall and this spring..
160 ns west bound DF 160 28.4 ww $420
158 xl super pig 27.7 ww $540
164w mtn pig 26.8 ww $350
165w ns hammer 26.?ww $450
158 telos back splash 27.?ww $420
k2 160 party platter 27.9 ww $280
gnu 158 merlin 26.9? ww $400

got these all used the past year
used k2 fuse OBEY wide $90
used nitro magnum 157 w $80
used k2 fat bob 169 MINT $75
used k2 150 double wide mint $50
burton 157 floater wide used $80

sold them all cept the telos and the pigs
plenty of volume reduced shifted decks/wide options out there.
the post wasnt about spending $1000 on a super wide setup.
it was about getting another year or two out of them boots as you are growing and cant afford new boots, i guess. i've seen plenty of people trimout a liner and ride for another year or two until they scored a new setup. cheers


----------

